# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Przestać brać lamotryginę?

## MarcinJG

Witam

Nazywam się Marcin i mam 19 lat. Przed paroma tygodniami udałem się do specjalisty psychiatry i została u mnie zdiagnozowana choroba dwubiegunowa afektywna. Od tego czasu zażywam lek Lamitrin według zaleceń lekarza i zauważam poprawę(stan przed rozpoczęciem terapii to umiarkowana depresja) mimo, że nie doszedłem nawet do dawki terapeutycznej 200mg. Dzisiaj nie wziąłem kolejnej dawki przypadającej na ten dzień (50mg), ponieważ wystąpiły u mnie liczne i uciążliwe skutki uboczne:
- drażliwość
- drżenie całego ciała(takie jakby impulsy do całkowicie losowych części ciała, delikatne lecz irytujące i sprawiajace problemy w towarzystwie)
- trudności z zasypianiem i krótki sen(co dziwne rano czuję się wyspany)
- rzadko suchość w jamie ustnej, zazwyczaj po obudzeniu, czasem też  ból głowy 
- na początku terapii czułem się nieustannie senny i zmęczony, ale to raczej normalne przy lekach przeciwpadaczkowych
- omamy słuchowe - raz czy dwa razy obudziłem się w nocy i wydawało mi się że jest włączony telewizor lub w kuchni ktoś o czymś mówi, było to bardzo realne lecz wiedziałem że nie może być prawdziwe. Problem powstałby gdyby zdarzałoby się to chronicznie, schizofrenia murowana
- bóle w różnych miejscach, głównie stawach
- swędzenie skóry - boję się tej wysypki o której mowa w ulotce..
- pobudzenie - sprzyja nauce, przypomina moje epizody hipomaniakalne, lecz mija zazwyczaj na drugi dzień
- mimowolne ruchy ciała - delikatne tiki, to związane z drżeniem
- sztywność karku - straszna sprawa, jak tak dalej pójdzie to zostanę asocjalnym pingwinem..
- powiększenie węzłów chłonnych - najgorsze, ponieważ przez to czuję się bardzo słabo. Codziennie rano wstaję z niesamowitym katarem i bólem gardła i wręcz czuję tą niesamowicie osłabioną odporność. W nocy jest mi zimno mimo ciepłej kołdry, często się budzę - czy może to być coś z wątrobą?
- przez krótki czas miałem objawy przypominające zapalenie opon mózgowo-rdzeniowych(rażące światło,  ból głowy , sztywność karku, gorączka), tym bardziej niepokojące że mój ojciec kiedyś cierpiał z tego powodu, a jak wiadomo ChAD jest chorobą genetyczną

Wydaje mi się oczywiste zaprzestanie dalszej kuracji, lecz mimo wszystko muszę się upewnić. Skontaktować się natychmiast z lekarzem i przestać zażywać Lamitrin czy mimo wszystko kontynuować? Dzisiaj nie zażyłem dawki leku i czuję nawracającą napadami depresję, cięższą od tej sprzed rozpoczęcia kuracji. Wytrzymam to, lecz lek nie ukrywam przyniósłby mi ulgę.

Z góry dziekuję za wszystkie odpowiedzi

----------


## PsychologBMW

Witam Pana, 

Uważam, że powinien Pan porozmawiać z lekarzem, który przepisał dany lek zgłaszając wszystkie niepokojące Pana objawy. Trudno w tym miejscu stwierdzić, czy objawy są skutkiem ubocznym stosowania leku czy wystąpiły z innego powodu. 

Pozdrawiam, 
Barbara Michno-Wiecheć
psycholog psychoterapeuta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każdy lek ma tego typu skutki uboczne wiem bo brałem wszystkie oprócz litu w Chad.Wszystkie stabilizatory nastroju i neuroleptyki które również maja stabilizujące właściwości.Do tego po lamotryginie są problemy z zapamiętywaniem przypominaniem słów,pisaniem ten lek rozwala funkcje poznawcze ja po niej zacząłem robić błędy w pisowni i ortograficzne ale jak odstawiłem to przeszło i pamięć wróciła.Mega różnica pod względem pamięci bez a z lekiem.Szkoda że na nie korzyść.Niestety musiałem do niego wrócić do przestałem funkcjonować i całe dnie spędzałem w łóżku.A skrajności stany mieszane mnie wykańczały.Wiem co to ciężkie epizody depresji hipo i mani.Mam 20 lat a choroba mi wszystko zabrała i jest nie uleczalna.Ze skutkami ubocznymi trzeba się męczyć a leki po jakimś czasie przestają działać i trzeba brac większe dawki a większe dawki większe sajdy czyli uboki albo zmieniać lek na gorszy co ma większe uboczne i nie wiadomo czy zadziała.A leków w chad jest mało i nie ma takiego wyboru jak w depresji.Chad jest nieuleczalna i jak się uaktywni to zostaję na zawsze.Jestem mężczyzną mam 20 lat i również mam Czad typ II.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Życie z tą chorobą to jak pogrzebać się żywcem.To noszenie krzyża na ziemi.Ciężko to zaakceptować że się jest chorym i to akurat psychicznym że te leki tak upośledzają sprawność psychofizyczną i albo się tyję i chodzi zamulonym otepiałym z fistaszkiem zamiast mózgu  :Wink:  albo że nie pamięta się co było minutę temu i nie można kilu cyfr zapamiętać lub nie pamięta się imion i nazwisk ludzi których się zna od dziecka i z brakiem koordynacji ruchowej itp.Do tego ciężko z tymi lekami skoro człowiek jest zdrowy fizycznie a musi się męczyć z lekami i tutaj nie ma wyboru jak przy depresji bo SSRI przy lekach na Chad to jak cukierki co nie mają uboków ale w Chad potrzebne są stabilizatory antydepresanty to jedynie przy depresjach i to nie długo i ze stabilizatorem żeby nie zmieniła się faza w hipomanię lub manię.Mi choroba zabrała sport pasję przyjaciół znajomych aktywność nadzieję szkołę i co się dało.A życie na tych lekach to wegetacja i trzeba znosić takie uboki za chwilę spokoju w głowie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja muszę brać lamotryginy 200 mg bo 100mg już przestało działać po 2 latach.Do tego antydepresant i neuroleptyk.Jeśli diagnoza jest prawidłowa i to rzeczywiście bipolar disorder to masz przechlapane jak ja i będziesz szamał leki do końca życia.Przez tą chorobę czuję się jak 70 dziadek i co gorsze wcale lepiej nie funkcjonuję jak On.Ciężka walka przed Tobą niech moc będzie z Tobą  :Smile:  5!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

50 mg Lamo to jeszcze lajt pod względem ubocznych po dłuższym stosowaniu i pod względem obniżenia funkcji poznawczych jak np.pamięć,myślenie,kojarzenie,percepcja.Na większych dawkach to jest dopiero jazda  :Smile:

----------

